# Which Tyre. Avon or Hanook.



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I am fitting new tyres to my M/home, after much research on the MHF. Wheel and Tyre forum, I have decided to use ordinary commercial van tyres. I have sourced both Avon and Hankook tyres close to home, the prices are very similar, £2 of a difference, so price is immaterial, which one would be more suitable for my use.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Last week I had 4 Hankook RA18's fitted to my Renault Master based motorhome - first impression are they they're fantastic tyres. The difference in ride and cab noise between them and my 7 year / 30,000 mile Michelin is startling.

If you're able to get the RA18's produced after March 2013 then they changed the compound and they are now 'C' rated for fuel efficiency rather than 'E' and the quietest tyre on their class at 70db

I paid £84.50/each delivered from Camskill (225/65/16) + £40 cash to my local fitter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have Continental Vanco s on the MH. Which is best? I doubt anyone could tell at the normal speed and use of a motorhome. Certainly you cannot compare for wear life.
Gerry


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 6x Avon Avanza's - AV9

They're fine

Cheers

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have Conti Vanco2 on the Renault vans, Nexen Roadian on the Discovery and Hankook van tyres on all of the trailers.

Hankook have been very good, especially considering the amount of time they spend standing around loaded.

Conti's on the vans are our tyre of choice for the Renaults, you get what you pay for, they are 140hp and 150hp DCi 2.5 turbo engines, so get a bit of stick when we are towing or just generally delivering.

The Nexen Roadians have exceeded our expectations by some degree, the Discovery had Pirelli Scorpions on but they wore very quickly, despite a trial with a second new set in case the first set wasn't good, but the Nexen's have passed with flying colours.

I'd use any of them.

Peter


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As tyres now have to be officially 'rated' for certain aspects you could ask the dealer what the ratings are for each tyre and use that to make a decision.

I did use Avon Avanzas on the old van and was very happy with them, but never had Hankooks.

One thing is for certain, I would not use Vanco Campers again. Far too stiff for my liking, crashing and thumping over every little road ripple or defect.

JohnW


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe the OP should be also be considering MH vehicle weight, recommended tyre pressures for your axle loads and how much time the MH spends parked up with 80%-ish of it's maximum allowed vehicle weight?

Specialist MH tyre have extra reinforcement to address these factors which delivery vans don't generally need (ie used daily, higher proportion of journeys running light.)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

NormanB said:


> Maybe the OP should be also be considering MH vehicle weight, recommended tyre pressures for your axle loads and how much time the MH spends parked up with 80%-ish of it's maximum allowed vehicle weight?
> 
> Specialist MH tyre have extra reinforcement to address these factors which delivery vans don't generally need (ie used daily, higher proportion of journeys running light.)


I may be wrong here, but the motorhome market is so small in relative terms to commercials, that I'd have thought that it was hardly worth building a 'special' tyre solely for motorhome use, and that they are a rebranded commercial tyre?

Stand to be corrected on that 

Peter


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

http://whichtyres.com/2012/05/do-i-need-camping-tyres-for-my-motorhome/ discusses the issues.

Also worth reading is http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyres.htm


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

What did you go for torrhead?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My only comment would be that the Avons are almost certainly "Made in Britain" (Bradford on Avon) - the Hankooks aren't.

We don't made much in Britain now so the chance to buy it musty be worth something. :wink:

But then I fitted Toyo H09's :roll:

I did need winter tyres though. 

PS have you tried "Event Tyres"?

http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/

They come to you to fit them.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

My Avons are made in China :roll: (but still work OK...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Avon or Hankook.*

Hi Addie, I went for the Hankook and managed to get the later design rated at 70db. I have just completed a trip to Somerset, via Dublin/ Holyhead, covering motorway, dual carriageway plus A & B roads and I am pleased with the result . At present I have fitted the tyres to the rear but will fit to the front in the near future. Cost In N. Ireland slightly higher, as I expected, £100 each, fitted, from a reputable local depot.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> My only comment would be that the Avons are almost certainly "Made in Britain" (Bradford on Avon) - the Hankooks aren't.
> 
> We don't made much in Britain now so the chance to buy it musty be worth something. :wink:
> 
> ...


They might be made in Britain, but the company is now American.
Was bought out a year or two ago............

CT 8)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Avon or Hankook.*



torrhead said:


> Hi Addie, I went for the Hankook and managed to get the later design rated at 70db. I have just completed a trip to Somerset, via Dublin/ Holyhead, covering motorway, dual carriageway plus A & B roads and I am pleased with the result . At present I have fitted the tyres to the rear but will fit to the front in the near future. Cost In N. Ireland slightly higher, as I expected, £100 each, fitted, from a reputable local depot.


All versions were rated at 70db, it was the fuel efficiency that changed from E to C post March 13 production. I'm not sure that the difference would even be noticeable in practice! All I know is motorways are much quieter vs the cracking Michelin's we had. Glad your pleased.


----------

